# Resolved Conditions and Outpatient Coding



## heatherwinters (Sep 24, 2009)

Patient A comes back for a follow up and the condition he was previously being treated for has resolved.  How would you code the visit?  Would you use the V65.5   Person with feared complaint in whom no diagnosis was made, or one of the V67.9 codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 24, 2009)

I would use a V67.x for followup.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Sep 24, 2009)

We use the V67.59 if we knwo what the follow up is for otherwise v67.9


----------



## heatherwinters (Sep 25, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the response


----------

